# Morocco on your own



## merpb

Has anyone been to Morocco on their own ie not an escorted tour?.
We fancy Morocco but my wife wonders why most threads seem to revolve around escorted tours. is there a problem going it alone?
We've been most places in western europe plus Greece, Croatia, Poland & czech republic. We don't expect equivalent facilities on site but is there something we're overlooking or ???
Thanks in anticipation.
Richard


----------



## 88742

Hi Richard, I believe 'Detourer' is the expert with all things Moroccan, but I suspect the advice would be to travel in numbers.

Ian


----------



## Scotjimland

merpb said:


> Has anyone been to Morocco on their own ie not an escorted tour?.
> We fancy Morocco but my wife wonders why most threads seem to revolve around escorted tours. is there a problem going it alone?
> We've been most places in western europe plus Greece, Croatia, Poland & czech republic. We don't expect equivalent facilities on site but is there something we're overlooking or ???
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Richard


Hi Richard

After an escorted tour many go back and do it alone and while we were there met many touring alone on in small groups of two's.. or three's but many of these will stick to the costal region near the main roads. We went on a tour last Jan and stayed on for a couple of extra weeks by ourselves..

However, Morocco is a fairly large country and to see it properly means visiting remote areas and getting off the beaten track where in the event of a breakdown or accident it would be expensive to be recovered, this is the benefit of traveling with an experienced tour company like DD who have full backup, a 4 x 4 Unimog with spares and more importantly with good contacts in Morocco should they be unable to effect a roadside repair..

By all means go alone if you feel competent to effect minor repairs and be self reliant, there is no more inherent danger than touring the UK or France, personally I felt safer there than in Europe.

If you do decide on a solo trip, contact Ray (Desert Detours) who will be only to happy to advise on the practicalities..


----------



## Briarose

Hi my best friend (Sonesta on here) went for approx 4 weeks in Nov of 2005 they had a fantastic time touring around on their own Detourer joined them for the first night and after that they simply drove off into the sunset LOL I am not sure if she did a blog or lenghty report on here and she is away this week, but if you PM her to draw her attention to this thread I am sure she will try to help you.

She nicknamed Morocco the land of the smiling places and they can't wait to go back.

*Edit I found one of her posts for you but you might find more by searching here it is.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-10656-morocco.html


----------



## johng1974

i would consider coming with my RV, if you want a mechanic 

J


----------



## julie798

*Morroco*

Maybe a number of people could get together and go over, i imagine not to many people would want to travel completely alone first time there 8)


----------



## Briarose

Did you all read the blog done by a couple who were watching motorhomes go over on the ferry and on the spur of the moment towed a twin axle caravan around Morocco it was fascinating and it was the one thing that made my friend want to do their Morocco trip.

If you fancy reading it here is the link
http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=109 lots of interesting photos too.


----------



## julie798

*Morocco*

Doesn't look like we would be lonely then


----------



## kontikiJo

Richard, I travelled last Febuary competely on my own for two weeks and had a fantastic time, going there again soon. 
joe


----------



## Guest

Briarose said:


> If you fancy reading it here is the link
> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/articles/view.asp?id=109 lots of interesting photos too.


Brilliant read, thank you.


----------



## 111764

merpb said:


> Has anyone been to Morocco on their own ie not an escorted tour?.
> We fancy Morocco but my wife wonders why most threads seem to revolve around escorted tours. is there a problem going it alone?
> We've been most places in western europe plus Greece, Croatia, Poland & czech republic. We don't expect equivalent facilities on site but is there something we're overlooking or ???
> Thanks in anticipation.
> Richard


Hi no problem going on your own we have gone on our own for the last 9 winters and in my opinion its as safe as Spain if not safer, no need for guided tours unless you want to do that kind of trip


----------



## merpb

Thanks all.
pedrob1 How long do you stay?
kontikiJo was 2 weeks OK? we thought we would need at least a month but cold fit in a fortnight more easily.
Richard


----------



## 111764

merpb said:


> Thanks all.
> pedrob1 How long do you stay?
> kontikiJo was 2 weeks OK? we thought we would need at least a month but cold fit in a fortnight more easily.
> Richard


Hi we stay 3 months if you want to stay longer you have to apply for an extention, if you go you would need to stay as long as you can cheers


----------



## blaine

Hi, sorry this is a late response but couldn't resist an answer. We were like you a little wary about going on our own, but with encouragement from other MF travellers we finally went this January for 3 months and were so smitten that we are returning next Jan. We were concerned about LPG but soon found we could buy a complete full cylinder for the equivalent of 10 Euros, 4 euros for an exchange. You need a french regulator. All the shops we saw with gas bottles outside [and there are a lot]were happy to sell us one. They do have different colour bottles in different areas but we still found they were happy to swap. We did 13000 K and zig zagged over every area. There is loads more I could tell you if you want me to PM you let me know especially if you have any specific questions


----------



## nukeadmin

why not post it here for all to see Blaine, many MHF Members would love to read about your travels


----------



## matthewb

absolutely fine to go on your own.
We drove down to Agadir last summer, and had a good time.
favorie places were Tethouan ( which the guidebooks had down as hassle central- which was really funny- because it was the town we got hassled least in- absolutely no hassle whatsoever!) and Asilah. Asilah had a really nice vibe to it- full of moroccans on holiday and again no hassle. In fact the hassly places are he western tourist spots- so essouira- allthough lovely was a bit of a pain.
still i see no problems at all with travelling in morocco- other than the roads arent wide enough!


----------



## flyboy

Well we ( My wife and I ) will soon find out for ourselves as we are going for the first time in January 2009. All I have read here just gives me the encouragement to get on with it. I never have any problems going on our own we just love the adventure.


----------



## androidGB

matthewb said:


> . In fact the hassly places are he western tourist spots- so essouira- allthough lovely was a bit of a pain.


Isn't that funny, as I found Essouira the complete opposite. It was quite a revelation to see items in shops with prices against them, rather than the start at 800 dirhams and settle for 100 routine.

Andrew


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

We would love to give morocco a go in the next 2 years but how do you all get on about insurance on the VAN and Health. Which companies do you use.

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## androidGB

Health and van insurance is not a problem, but breakdown cover is the difficult one.


Andrew


----------



## mojo1

We are hoping to go to Morocco at the end of the year but insurance company will not issue a green card. Does anyone have up to date info if its still possible to insure at the border.


----------



## blaine

*Morocco touring*



mojo1 said:


> We are hoping to go to Morocco at the end of the year but insurance company will not issue a green card. Does anyone have up to date info if its still possible to insure at the border.


We changed our insurance company for this very reason. Now with Safeguard and have a 3 month green card free, plus European breakdown for up to 12 months and premium was very competitive. We met a number of people [Jan -April 08]who bought insurance at the border and were totally ripped off. Have a great time this was our first year but are going again next Jan, been bitten by the bug!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

We are thing of going around christmas time, whats it like over there then, how much would the ferry cost us, and would a month be enough time, where would you definetely go and what would you leave out

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## gdleeds

*Morocco here we come*

Only 19 days left before we set off.... like others we have chosen to do our first trip with DD, we have travelled extensively but just wanted some security when we do the Atlas mountains and down to the edge of the Sahara..

gdleeds


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi gdleeds, we thought the same but Desert Detours were fully booked for the xmas tour, also Ray was not going on that one.

Is anybody going around late december to january time.


----------



## blaine

Hi Patsy4. Haven't spent Xmas there and as it is a Muslim country I wouldnt expect any celebration unless your on a site popular with europeans eg Agadir, Marrakech etc. Depending on how much travelling you want to do dictates where you go. We travelled a lot and were there 3 months. Ferry tickets are readily available everywhere as you approach Algeciras. We were advised to go to Carlos [email protected]. Directions E15 (J)112 follow to Lidl and carrefour ticket office is in small side road behind Carrefour you can't miss it as there will be motorhomes parked all around. You can park here or Lidl car park the night before . We went via Ceuta 100 eu for an open return motorhome and 2 adults. They did the import document for the vehicle and gave us our forms for entering and leaving Morocco. It was great made things so much quicker and easier the other side. We would also advise when you approach the border to Morocco accept the offer of one of a local who will approach you they make things so much easier to get through we gladly paid him 5 eu though some people pay as little as 2 some dont bother but everyone we spoke to that hadn't spent a long wait at the border.
As for places I assume it will depend on the weather and what you are looking for we went Asilah, Larach, Sale, El Jahida, Essaouira to Agadir and stayed at the camp site about 20 kms north Atlantica Park, we stayed 5 days meeting up with a fantastic couple we met via MHF and gave us fantastic info, where to park up etc, which I will gladly pass on. Marrakech is a must but we also found a souk which was not a tourist trap. We went over many of the passes and were often up in the snow. The scenery is so varied and breathtaking. We did the Dades Gorge and Todra but found the Dades much more interesting. Facilities approx also covered Ta Ta, Taroudant [tanneries] Ouzoude fabulous waterfalls and cheeky Barbary apes which would eat out of your hand. Stayed at Le Tissa outside Ouarzazate on the way to Ait Ben Haddau where they filmed Lawrence of Arabia [well one of those films] Zagora we loved and over to Merzouga where you are right on the sand dunes the locals live in the very basic Pise [mud] huts!! yet have at least 2 internet facilities 5 Dirhams an hour [35p] Sidi Ifni where we also found an oasis where we stayed for 2 weeks with a couple of Brits living very basic [I now make bread!!] Meknes and went by train to Fez as we didn't want to pay their extortionate rates. We went to Meski but were very disappointed. Volubilis was worth the short stop and Chefchaouen was charming with the blue washed houses in the old town but be prepared to be approached by cannabis dealers if you venture out of the campsite at night
We met up with a Desert Detours group at Marrakech, I think this is ok for those who would not go otherwise personally we never felt any threat at all if anything, safer in Morocco than many tourist areas in mainland Europe. Obviously we take security precautions but if you park there is always someone willing to sit and look after your van for what is pennies to us, yes we used them all the time.
There were other places we went to but these are the main ones and YES we feel we have only scratched the surface and can't wait to go back if you are, like us, getting a little bored with the usual european stuff this country offers so many experiences. Lastly I would say if you like everything just so Morocco is not the place to go however what ever you need there is always someone who will get it fix it, whatever for very little cost.
If you want anymore info please get in touch. we have a number of mobile numbers and when there ring, if we're near we meet up or not as the case may be. ENJOY


----------



## hilldweller

Sorry, I go cross eyed at a wall of text................

Hi Patsy4. Haven't spent Xmas there and as it is a Muslim country I wouldnt expect any celebration unless your on a site popular with europeans eg Agadir, Marrakech etc. Depending on how much travelling you want to do dictates where you go. We travelled a lot and were there 3 months.

Ferry tickets are readily available everywhere as you approach Algeciras. We were advised to go to Carlos [email protected]. Directions E15 (J)112 follow to Lidl and carrefour ticket office is in small side road behind Carrefour you can't miss it as there will be motorhomes parked all around. You can park here or Lidl car park the night before . We went via Ceuta 100 eu for an open return motorhome and 2 adults. They did the import document for the vehicle and gave us our forms for entering and leaving Morocco. It was great made things so much quicker and easier the other side. We would also advise when you approach the border to Morocco accept the offer of one of a local who will approach you they make things so much easier to get through we gladly paid him 5 eu though some people pay as little as 2 some dont bother but everyone we spoke to that hadn't spent a long wait at the border.

As for places I assume it will depend on the weather and what you are looking for we went Asilah, Larach, Sale, El Jahida, Essaouira to Agadir and stayed at the camp site about 20 kms north Atlantica Park, we stayed 5 days meeting up with a fantastic couple we met via MHF and gave us fantastic info, where to park up etc, which I will gladly pass on.

Marrakech is a must but we also found a souk which was not a tourist trap. We went over many of the passes and were often up in the snow. The scenery is so varied and breathtaking. We did the Dades Gorge and Todra but found the Dades much more interesting. Facilities approx also covered Ta Ta, Taroudant [tanneries] Ouzoude fabulous waterfalls and cheeky Barbary apes which would eat out of your hand.

Stayed at Le Tissa outside Ouarzazate on the way to Ait Ben Haddau where they filmed Lawrence of Arabia [well one of those films] Zagora we loved and over to Merzouga where you are right on the sand dunes the locals live in the very basic Pise [mud] huts!! yet have at least 2 internet facilities 5 Dirhams an hour [35p] Sidi Ifni where we also found an oasis where we stayed for 2 weeks with a couple of Brits living very basic [I now make bread!!] Meknes and went by train to Fez as we didn't want to pay their extortionate rates.

We went to Meski but were very disappointed. Volubilis was worth the short stop and Chefchaouen was charming with the blue washed houses in the old town but be prepared to be approached by cannabis dealers if you venture out of the campsite at night

We met up with a Desert Detours group at Marrakech, I think this is ok for those who would not go otherwise personally we never felt any threat at all if anything, safer in Morocco than many tourist areas in mainland Europe. Obviously we take security precautions but if you park there is always someone willing to sit and look after your van for what is pennies to us, yes we used them all the time.

There were other places we went to but these are the main ones and YES we feel we have only scratched the surface and can't wait to go back if you are, like us, getting a little bored with the usual european stuff this country offers so many experiences.

Lastly I would say if you like everything just so Morocco is not the place to go however what ever you need there is always someone who will get it fix it, whatever for very little cost.

If you want anymore info please get in touch. we have a number of mobile numbers and when there ring, if we're near we meet up or not as the case may be. ENJOY


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Brian
Thanks for your post, need to digest what you have said, will get the map out in the next few days to see where we want to go, 

Kind regards 
Pat


----------



## hilldweller

PATSY4 said:


> Hi Brian
> Thanks for your post, need to digest what you have said, will get the map out in the next few days to see where we want to go,
> Kind regards
> Pat


Not MY post, I just made blaine's easier to read.


----------



## TonyG44

Hi

I'm off on my own in a VW T5 4x4
Ceuta, Tetouan, Chefchaun, Midelt, Ifrane, Bouarfa, Merzouga-piste to
Zagora and follow the desert South 
It's my first time in a vehicle I have been there many times on a mtn bike
From my experience it's as safe as the UK
you may find a few hairy moments from other roadusers
and husslers in certain places, you need to learn how to handle the situation all part of the adventure!
The desert side of the HIgh Atlas is pretty wild
and wild camping, few official campsites, but there are auberges which you can camp at sometimes, if you stay in any hotels make sure there is a guard watching your van! Easy pickings in a City at night
I need to work out the Gas availability
A good water filter
and trying to work out internet connectivity via for my laptop
I think it depends on 3G connectivity?
If anyone is interested in meeting up for a small convoy
let us know
heading off mid October from UK

cheers and bon voyage


----------



## blaine

*Morocco touring*

Sorry all if my "War and Peace" wasn't reader friendly but it was longer than anticipated and I ran out of time to "tidy up" note the Welsh influence see!!!

TonyG44
Gas is no problem, we had the same fears but Morocco relies on LPG so is available everywhere even in the smallest towns there is always someone prepared to sell it to you. On average equivalent of 10 euros for a complete full bottle and 4 euros to swap for a refill [13 kgs]. As stated in an earlier post, each area has its own colour code but that wasn't a problem on exchange I think they just spray them.
H


----------



## hilldweller

*Re: Morocco touring*



blaine said:


> Sorry all if my "War and Peace" wasn't reader friendly but it was longer than anticipated and I ran out of time to "tidy up" note the Welsh influence see!!!


I hope you don't mind me breaking it up a bit, I really can't track the lines once part way down and if I'm going to add a few returns I may as well share it. It was worth the effort for me, a good read.

If only everyone would hit PREVIEW they'd see what the presentation was like.


----------



## Gonewiththewind

kontikiJo said:


> Richard, I travelled last Febuary competely on my own for two weeks and had a fantastic time, going there again soon.
> joe


Solo as in No Partner. You Brave sole.
I am a single traveller and it takes me a while to get myself going. Just done three weeks France & Spain.

Want to go away for the winter so have started to phsyce (spelling) myself up.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Sorry I meant Blaine to say thank you too for his advice.

If you only had three weeks whilst in Morocco where would you go and how long would you spend at each place.

What is the weather/temperature at that time.

Will it be really busy, or can you always find campsites

Kind regards
Pat


----------



## blaine

*Morocco*



PATSY4 said:


> Sorry I meant Blaine to say thank you too for his advice.
> 
> If you only had three weeks whilst in Morocco where would you go and how long would you spend at each place.
> 
> What is the weather/temperature at that time.
> 
> Will it be really busy, or can you always find campsites
> 
> Kind regards
> Pat


Pat we would certainly head down to Agadir, definitely south of Marrakech, the weather is much better. We had torrential rain on our way down the west coast in Jan.

Asilah- has a lovely secure parking by the beach, fresh fish in the evening and a beautiful Medina.

Sale/Rabat. -I would not miss. They are building a new Marina so the campsite at Sale will go but I think it will be replaced [In sha Allah, -you will hear that a lot]. Spent a 4-5 days here.

El Jadida -Camp International [<7 euro] enjoyed a couple of days here.

Essaouira. Loved this place camped outside the Medina walls guardian there 24 hrs [as is the case in most night parking throughout ]Stayed a few days

Agadir - Not the most authentic place but everyone wants to go if only to see the goats feeding in the Argan trees! Stayed 5 days as we were meeting friends. Atlantica Park has amazing facilities. Had a mural painted on the van. Facility for making awnings. Moroccan carpets etc and all prices reasonable [cheap to us]Good Internet facility. Down side is 20 k to Agadir but no problem parking, usual pay the guardian about 5 dirhams -35p! he'll look after it [as everywhere] There is a camp site in the centre but it is packed and am told not very good. Good Marjane supermarket for stocks of wine and beer as well as the usual.

Tiznit South of Agadir is lovely but the campsite fills very quickly after a days sightseeing we drove down to campsite at Aglou plage not far away. You may not have time for this.

Marrakech- stayed a few days did the usual Fna Square, Souks and evening "entertainment" Also cycled through the palmerie and found a very authentic local souk.

Ouzoude is not far from Marrakech and have fabulous waterfalls and Barbary Apes. We stayed for few days, walking to the waterfalls, an isolated village and the local village watching life as basic as it comes.

Ait Ben Haddau as I said previously is well worth a visit but is a long way and the roads are the notorious passes which tend to be slow!

Meknes is well worth a few days and you can go by train to Fez saving the camp fees and parking.You would go through the cedar forest where there are a lot of Barbary Apes and fantastic scenery. The campsite took a while to find though

Chefchaouen. We stayed 2 nights just enough to look around and eat a mix fish lunch. We found these places throughout Morocco where the locals eat and it is the most fantastic variety of fried fish dips etc for about 3 euros [30 dirhams]

Now you would be about ready for the short hop back to Ceuta.

Hope this isn't too much info but believe me you will enjoy just close your eyes to the black bags and don't encourage the children as their hands are always out. The King is really trying to stop them as tourism is so important to their economy.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Wow Blaine thank you that was a great response, we maybe able to stretch it a few days if we leave here before xmas we could take 5 days to get there and 5 days back, as I think the ferry to Santander or Bilbao will be finished, maybe able to take the ferry there and drive back.

We are quite adventurous but fairly new to motorhoming, would you take a large motorbike on the back of a trailer, or is that one more thing to worry about with security.

I just wished we had more time to really get to know the place but hopefully in 3 years my other half retires so we will have more time, even though we will have to work occasionally to support our lifestyle.

Best wishes

Pat


----------



## blaine

PATSY4 said:


> Wow Blaine thank you that was a great response, we maybe able to stretch it a few days if we leave here before xmas we could take 5 days to get there and 5 days back, as I think the ferry to Santander or Bilbao will be finished, maybe able to take the ferry there and drive back.
> 
> We are quite adventurous but fairly new to motorhoming, would you take a large motorbike on the back of a trailer, or is that one more thing to worry about with security.
> 
> I just wished we had more time to really get to know the place but hopefully in 3 years my other half retires so we will have more time, even though we will have to work occasionally to support our lifestyle.
> 
> Best wishes
> 
> Pat


As for the motor bike I think this a personal thing, we have folding bikes and find them really useful again whether its cycles or motorbike there is always someone who will look after it for you for a few pence. Petit taxis are cheap and where available trains are also cheap [not many areas have trains] Personally for your first short trip I would think you are going to be quite busy seeing as much as possible. On your return you will have a better idea of how you want to play it and maybe more time. 
One last comment, there are 2 types of diesel 1 is produced in Morocco and much cheaper, we often used it without problem. 2 is Euro diesel imported from mainland Spain [I believe] this is more expensive but better quality?
Happy travels maybe we'll meet some day
Hilary


----------



## smithies

*diesel*

Pat,
If your motorhome is a newish model...ALWAYS USE THE DEARER DIESEL(the difference is really not worth calculating !!).....IF, its older.....as ours is, then the local brew is fine. This advise was given to us the 1st year we visited Morocco and we have never had any problems .
While we were in Ouzarzate we did meet people who had had problems with contaminants in the diesel...but this is generally in the deep south !!
Enjoy......we do !!!

Jenny and Gordon


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Thanks Jennie and Gordon

Its great to get advice, how many days would you allocate from dover to get there and back, is it quite busy that time of year, are the roads good for a tourer motorcycle, may decided to leave the motorcycle, due to cost on ferry and tolls, and worrying about it while there.

But then again if the roads are good, it would be great to get some motorbiking in.

Kind regards

Pat


----------



## Sonesta

Oh your travelling tales have brought back some wonderful happy memories of our trip to Morocco and yes we did it on our own and it was the most amazing experience. We so want to go back to the land of the smiling faces but we have 2 dogs now and sadly Morocco isn't part of the pet passport scheme. I know some british travellers have taken their dogs along and encountered no problems at all with bringing them back home but I would be terrified of customs refusing to allow them back into the country, not to mention either of them picking up any diseases in the process but we live in hope. I have even considered putting them into kennels in Spain whilst we go across for a couple of weeks but I truly do not think I could bring myself to leave them and I know they would pine for us all the time we were away.  

To those that are going to Mororcco though I can guarantee you will have the most amazing time and if you are going with Ray of Desert Tours then I am sure you will have a fabulous trip as we had the pleasure of meeting up with him on our journey over and he helped us out with all the paperwork and ferry tickets when crossing the border. He even allowed allowed us to tag along with his group until we got over the border and we spent the first night with Ray and his party even though we weren't part of his tour. Nice guy and he knows Morocco like the back of his hand!

You will be absolutely stunned by the sights, sounds and friendliness of the Moroccan people and believe you me you will think you have stepped back in time several centuries! I really do wish with all my heart we were heading back that way this winter and I am dead envious of those of you who are off soon oh and by the way the weather was lovely too.

Anyway, have a great time and enjoy every wonderful moment!  

Sue


----------



## smithies

*roads in Morocco*

Pat,
the motorways are very good....almost empty !!...roads below Agadir though are a different matter altogether...potholed....frilly at the edges where the road surface has broken away....and NOT wide enough !! the 1st year we went to morocco we took a scooter on the back of the van, but soon found that in inclement weather (mostly in Spain, not Morocco) the scooter wasnt so good, we now tow a small Fiat.
We are taking the Portsmouth ferry to Bilbao in Oct but we have done the journey fom Bilbao to Algeciras in a day and a half (pedal to the metal !) It is better to overnight in Algeciras and catch an early morning ferry to Tangier....we have found that the ferry journey is getting more chaotic each year, not better as we would expect !! Just write the whole day off getting across the water, rest up for the night in Asilah or Larache, (both are signposted from the motorway )and then power down the motorway in the day light hours..Marrakesh is doable in a day !!....Jenny


----------



## blaine

*Morocco touring*

Pat we took about 3 days from Calais to Algeciras via autoroute and the dreaded tolls. We did break our journey to spend New Year with friends in S Spain. The ticket company are open 24 hrs and you can even get some Dirhams from them, not the best rate but we just got enough for any emergency on route. 
There is a motorway near Tangier and goes as far as El Jadida, it was empty when we went on a small section. Many of the roads are slow because of poor surfaces and not very straight we soon got used to looking at a distance and not thinking "oh that won't take very long!"

Hilary

PS Jenny and Gordon are the people who helped us so much before our maiden trip, real Moroccon ambassadors.


----------



## smiler

*morocco on your own*

patsy4, have you got insurance cover for your motorbike? If not leave it behind as cover at the point of entry is expensive, they wanted 177euros for my 125cc for two months,


----------



## PAT4NEIL

smiler we can get a green card via our motorbike insurance company, 

How much is the ferry likely to be is it more expensive at xmas time, can you pre book or is it a scramble on the day.

I think it we take 4 days each way travelling we can spend 3 weeks there.

I take it is pretty cheap once you get over there.

thanks Pat


----------



## 108825

*morrocco travel*

hi guys , i did a trip with DD jan 2007 and to be honest i saw a lot more of the country and the people , towns and cities that i would not have seen , ive done a lot of travellling , but morrocco is a country thats so different that i would allways recomend going with a guide , Ray and his team , have a wealth of local knowledge , they make the trip look easy , but that because they are good at what they do , i am going back to morrocco end of next year , and inorder to maximise the morrocco experience i will be going with DD again on the extended tour ,

gary


----------



## blaine

*Re: morrocco travel*



sharpeyes said:


> hi guys , i did a trip with DD jan 2007 and to be honest i saw a lot more of the country and the people , towns and cities that i would not have seen , ive done a lot of travellling , but morrocco is a country thats so different that i would allways recomend going with a guide , Ray and his team , have a wealth of local knowledge , they make the trip look easy , but that because they are good at what they do , i am going back to morrocco end of next year , and inorder to maximise the morrocco experience i will be going with DD again on the extended tour ,
> 
> gary


I feel it is really each to their own! We first went on our own, spent 3 months and saw so much at a fraction of the price of an escorted tour and spent a lot more time there. Our visit this year was like going home, meeting many of the same people, Moroccon and European. Hopefully we will be meeting them all again this year for Christmas and the New Year.
We met RAY on our first trip at Marrakech, he's a great guy and running a successful business!


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hello

I agree with what Blaine (Hilary as said in the previous post).

We saw so much of Morocco, and different regions have such difference aspects to discover.

However, sometimes it would have been nice to travel with a few other like minded people, so that we could share our experiences. Sometimes we never saw another motorhome for days. 

Although we quiet like our own company too, but it would have enriched our journey.

Kind regards

Pat and Neil


----------



## smithies

*Morocco travlelling*

Having visited Maroc for the past 5 years and we are planning on travelling there again in October for our third 6 month visit, we can without a doubt say that each trip has proved for us that it is perfectly possible to have a safe and enjoyable trip without the use of a guide...any worries about safety etc are no more than you would experience any where else in Europe.

If you travel there in the winter months you will be with the thousands of other motorhomers, French, German, Dutch, Swiss, Austrian, Swedes, etc that travel alone to Morocco. In comparison there are very few British.
On our travels we have made many friends both European and Moroccan.

It would seem that only the Brits have been told "its not safe to travel alone and you are better off with a guided tour"

If anyone needs free help or advice on any aspect of travel to Maroc please don't hesitate to PM us. We are in Maroc from Mid Oct for approx 6
months , and you can always contact us there via the Forum as we use the internet on an almost daily basis.

Jenny and Gordon


----------



## ActiveCampers

We have, and still do, debate Morocco... 

The DD tours are expensive, but we really feel we wouldn't see as much as if we went DIY. Maybe thats silly - maybe we would - but thats our gut feel. Also outside of typical Europe is outside our comfort zone so going with DD may be enough to give us confidence to both stay longer by ourselves and possibly go again in the future.

Still debating it and it is still on our (long) to-do list.

To be honest it may be what we need to kick us and give us a shove outside the nice comfort zone. 

The only major downside is we didn't fall for Spain - so getting there/back will be a chore, but then we did like Portugal so..........

Toss a coin for us


----------



## Detourer

I think that most Mhome owners who have Morocco in mind are by now well aware that Morocco IS a safe destination. And suitable for the solo traveller. But it is, as someone said, horses for courses.

MOST solo Mhome owners, practically the "Brits", who visit Morocco tend to stick to the coast and then toast themselves along the beaches around Agadir……Hardly Morocco. Some do venture inland and like mentioned, we see them from time to time at campsites like Marrakech …….. Some may even go further inland……but NOT often.

As many know on MHF we offer advice and assistance to those who contact us for such, and will continue to do so……Fortunately we, Desert Detours, have no need to defend our position in the "market"…Not that anyone suggested such…If only there were double the months in the year.

BUT, like I think Patsy5 said, it is nice to have company at times……makes a difference around a campfire in the cedar forests or the High Atlas….and not many solo's get to visit schools, farms, Berber villages…..although I don't know why not! And its when it all goes wrong that you may wish you were not solo……remember when we [DD] got slagged for getting a heart attack client out of the country….? And the motorhome [German] with its engine out was still at a campsite at Todra when I past by last month.

In short, however you get to Morocco, GO…….Its a fantastic destination.

By the way……check out the ferry costs……the well know Mhome ticket supplier near Lidl [and some others] have just had their "Legs Slapped"…..pre-booked ticked for around Xmas i.e. Dec and Jan 654 euro!! :evil:

..


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Hi Ray, I have been upgraded from 4 to 5.

Active Campers 
and to anyone thinking of going, I would just say just do you research and find out what you want to see. We did a big circular route, and did go off the beaten tracks.

A few times I did feel a little intimidated, as it can be quite overwhelming, when so many people especially the children come running up the to motorhome. Sometimes we would have at least 50 kids at the windows.

The first time was at the border control, everyone was just pushing in and it was a bit chaotic. The second time was definately in Marakeesh where were nearly got mugged, but was saved by the tourist police. But then again I have been mugged in London a few times too.

I think personally it is good to push your boundaries, but if you dont feel comfortable then think twice about going/ or go with a group/ or someone who has been before.

I will go again to Morocco, but probably in a 4 wheel drive vehicle as we will be passing through to further African destinations.

Kind regards Pat


----------



## ActiveCampers

Cheers Pat

We're "thinking" of backbacking around the world at somepoint too - so we need to get used to the unexpected. We know pretty much nothing about Morocco so being taken and shown is, perhaps, a nice lazy way to do Morocco without too much research! lol! We're going to be researched out otherwise!

The tours are, of course, a compromise and a cost, and being, erm, on an "open ended sabatical" the budgets are the key parts.

Coin still spinning in the air...


----------



## hmh

I am sure the guided tours are a great way to see the place - everyone who has been on them seems very enthusiastic, and no doubt you see things you would not have discovered for yourself - but we went in a campervan in Feb/Mar 2007, "on our own", and went all round the country, it really is very possible.

We live in France, and are not particularly feisty, but the French campervanners winter in Morocco the way the Brits do in Spain and on the Algarve - literally thousands of them! We felt much safer there than we do in Spain, too.

If you don't want to trek all the way through Spain you can catch an Italian boat from Barcelona, with GNV. Prices tend to drop after Christmas, Jan/Feb there are lots of special offers.

If you can manage a bit of French (which is the lingua franca of North Africa anyway, all the road signs are in both Arabic and French) then look at http://www.lemarocencampingcar.com/ and send away for the guide book, which is wonderfully comprehensive, all the dos and don'ts, where to have your own gas bottles refilled etc. etc. Another good book is the French Guide Routard.

There are "aires" everywhere, usually in a carpark with a municipal guide in a fluorescent waistcoat to take 2 euros off you, and lots of French, German and Brit vans to keep you company. Lots of campsites too, and if their facilities aren't always of the best, you have your own!

The real beauty of a van is that you can buy very nice tomatoes, cucumbers, potatoes, onions, oranges, give it all a good wash, avoid the leafy veg and salad, and do your own catering - we had no trouble with "gyppy tummy" at all. Beautiful meat too, hauled from a fridge, and chopped up for you. The tap water is supposed to be fine everywhere, but we just filled the tanks with that, and bought big 5 litre bottles for drinking, available everywhere.

A small pressure cooker is a good idea as all but the tiniest lambs have trotted a fair way behind the flocks. The fish is spanking fresh from the sea, with the seagulls hovering for the remains, as they are cleaned on stalls beside the sea.

We did not go to Marrakech, or Fez, but stuck to smaller places, fell in love with Asilah, just S. of Tangier; also Essouaira, turned inland at Agadir and went East via Tafraoute etc to Zagora, then back over the Atlas and ventured into Meknes, where the campsite is right beside the palace, shaded by huge eucalyptus trees.

You are told not to give money, sweets, pens, etc. to children, it just encourages them to stay away from school. On one occasion, trekking down the coast road, we accidentally took a less usual road, and passed scores of schoolchildren and people walking home from work - no-one took a blind bit of notice of us, and we realised that the children waving and asking for sweets were only on the roads most frequented by tourists. The devil is in the detail, as so often when travelling.


----------



## oldtart

Hi
WE have been over a couple of times with DD and are going again with them in September. On both occasions we have stayed on after the tour. The first time it endedup with two of us, last time we stayed with friends but left them at Ta Ta and came back on our own. They stayed on for another two months, they had to extend their visa, and had a great time. We did travel inland to places like Tafroute, way down into the Sahara and to Smara planning our tour to stay at campsites. I must say that going with DD we visited places and met people we would never have got to on our own and it certainly gave us the confidence to stay on on our own. 

Go for it! Don't expect the camp sites to be like the ones in Europe: treat them as a secure place to stay while you visit this wonderful country. The people made us so welcome and the message about the land of the smiling people was so right.


----------



## 127106

Morocco is very safe compare with Spain or Portugal, you get police control in every toll station and in many roads.

An Arab would not dare to steel your Mh, cause in 10 minutes the police will catch him.

Fron Atlántica camping until Agadir it is not possible to wildcamping anymore, they have blocked all the road, unless mistery beach in Taghazoute.

Must be very aware about drugs.

In this point i recomend you do not overnight or parking near the borders (Tanger or Ceuta)

At the border DO NOT TRUST NOBODY, before you cross the border check your Mh, everything must be close, bikes into the Mh, and look under, sometimes you get human surprises.

The rest of the country is very, very safe, unless the Rif.

Enjoy Morocco

Un saludo
Félix


----------



## Dunky

*morocco touring*

Been seven times over 20 years - go for it - you wont be alone there are herds of vans on the road and always camps to stop at. In Marakech be sure to stay Behind the Big Mosque near the famous square for visiting at night. Ask for more info if you like - Dunky


----------



## lmach

*60 year old Morocco virgins*

Hi there, your post made me feel a little more confident about our impending trip to Morocco. Is there any more must do s or donts that you would recomend to us?


oldtart said:


> Hi
> WE have been over a couple of times with DD and are going again with them in September. On both occasions we have stayed on after the tour. The first time it endedup with two of us, last time we stayed with friends but left them at Ta Ta and came back on our own. They stayed on for another two months, they had to extend their visa, and had a great time. We did travel inland to places like Tafroute, way down into the Sahara and to Smara planning our tour to stay at campsites. I must say that going with DD we visited places and met people we would never have got to on our own and it certainly gave us the confidence to stay on on our own.
> 
> Go for it! Don't expect the camp sites to be like the ones in Europe: treat them as a secure place to stay while you visit this wonderful country. The people made us so welcome and the message about the land of the smiling people was so right.


[align=justify]


----------



## oldtart

Hi Imach
I don't think there is a lot more I can add to what has been written on the various topics on Morocco.

I would suggest that you take a campsite book. We found the new one published by Vicarious Books, All the Aires in Morocco very useful. previous to that we used a French one but I don't know how to get it in the UK. I think I bought ours in France. I think it helps to have some idea of where you can spend the night if you are travelling. There are a number of new sites opening, especially on the coast. When we were there in october, we heard that Meknes camp site had closed. I don't know what the situation is now.

As regards food and drink we have taken less food each time we go. We take such things as bacon (for our butties!), cheese, except for the large supermarkets, where you can get most things,you can only get the ''Laughing Cow' in the villages, muesli though we have seen corn flakes etc. Yoghurt, butter, long lifemilk, bread - flat Moroccan and French baguettes can be bought in all the villages. When you go to these shops, just have a really good look round. We found last time - September, october there was a lot more fresh milk available but even in the fridge, it didn't last!

For us, part of the holiday is buying the local produce and cooking Moroccan style -we have a couple of Moroccan cook books! We feel, as well that we want to support local ecenomy.

Well, I hope this helps. Oh, and do try to always have small change, get your 100, 200dirham notes chenged whenever you can!

have a great time. We shall be setting off three months today!!

You can buy alchohol at the large supermarkets - Majane, is the usual one but if you don't know ththe exact location you might have a problem finding them!


----------



## Gilroy

We are in Morocco right now - have been here for six weeks. We are doing it on our own and would recommend it to anyone. It's a lovely country, its not difficult to get by and thousands of French motorhomers do it all the time.

As one of the previous replies says, its a big place but there is still plenty to see and do without going off road and needing a 4x4 or a mechanic.

When we get back we will be posting a blog of our experiences but if you want us to answer any particular questions then send us a message. 

The guide from Vicarious Books is a good first step to any trip.


----------



## NeilandDebs

*Winter in Morocco*

Hello flyboy

I see that you went to Morocco for the first time to winter in Jan 09.
We are looking to do this for our first time in Jan 11.

We would be most interested to pick your brains and suck out as much info as poss! I am keen to go but Debs has a few reservations.

If you feel upto being interrorgated then please let me know. I have never PM'd anyone but could give you our email address.

NeilandDebs


----------



## vava1

what a lot of fuss about nothing! been there, most roads not bad at all. friendly people. stay away from city's unless on campsite and be prepared to tip small amounts

getting through customs a bit of a faff, pay just a few euros for local help

take your unwanted clothing, shoes etc, these will be gratefully received

enjoy!


----------



## asprn

vava1 said:


> what a lot of fuss about nothing!


Congratulations. You've won a prize. The Most Patronising Post of the Day award.



vava1 said:


> been there


...and got the T-shirt too, no doubt?



vava1 said:


> pay just a few euros for local help


aka bribe



vava1 said:


> take your unwanted clothing, shoes etc, these will be gratefully received


See point 1. above.


----------



## waterloo

Hi,
I and a friend went to Morocco, 5 years ago in my landrover spent 5 weeks touring including the Spanish Sahara.
Had no probs whatsoever, apart from getting caught in a flash flood.
Let me know if you need anything specific.
terry


----------



## vava1

asprn said:


> vava1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what a lot of fuss about nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. You've won a prize. The Most Patronising Post of the Day award.
> 
> 
> 
> vava1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> been there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ...and got the T-shirt too, no doubt?
> 
> 
> 
> vava1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> pay just a few euros for local help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aka bribe
> 
> 
> 
> vava1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> take your unwanted clothing, shoes etc, these will be gratefully received
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> See point 1. above.
Click to expand...

6000+ posts?

you need to get out in your van a bit more!


----------



## asprn

vava1 said:


> you need to get out in your van a bit more!


Is that it? 

Most disappointing.


----------

